# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Mendimi juaj per virgjerine

## Vinjol

nuk e di per ju mbase bej gabim po ne shqiperi ekziston ai opinioni o ta marresh femren te virgjer o ska per mendimin tim  flas per vete nuk ka te thoje o te virgjer o sbehet 2 persona kur dashurohen interesi per te shuaren e secilit eshte iu kote  jepni mendimin tuaj  vajzat ne vecanti

----------


## Zebbi

Assasins kjo teme eshte diskutuar e sterdiskutuar disa here. Ai koncepti i virgjerise nuk haset vetem ne Shqiperi po tek ne eshte shume me i theksuar per shkak te mbylljes shume vjecare dhe mendimit se ajo eshte teme tabu qe nuk duhet te zihet ne goje. Por po te shikosh shume gjera kane ndryshuar psh shume te rinj/ te reja nuk e kane me per turp te thone se kan te dashur apo bashkejetesa ekziston dhe njerezit nuk hapin me syte pavaresisht se shumica e quan e papranueshme. Shqiperia po kalon ne ate faze qe vendet perendimore kane kaluar ne vitet 50-60. Une jam e mendimit se asnje nuk duhet te presi nga tjetri ate qe vete nuk e ke.

----------


## Macho

Per mu plako mire do te ishte sikur vajza te qe e virgjer ose ta njohesh qe te vogel dhe te besh gjithcka me te. Si i thone "te rriteni te dy" nuk do te doja gje me shume. Sa per ate qe nje femer nuk do te ishte e virgjer, do ndjehesha ne siklet dhe me mendjen se ajo do te enderonte heren e saj te pare, gje qe te gjithe e dine qe sharrohet kollaj.

Macho

----------


## Arlind

E  rendsishme esht dashuria 
pastaj virgjiriteti pak rendsi ka 
ka plot njerez qe kan qef te ken njeriun qe do kalojn jeten te virgjer por kan ik ato kohera .

tani esht edhe nje gje tjeter qe te martohesh me nje goc qe ti e don tmersisht dhe te ket kalu me shum cuna te tjer para tejesikur sja vle te marin robt neper goj bah shi ky tipi qe ka martu ate k..... 

ky esht mendimi im personal 

ciao all

----------


## 100% TIRONCE

Aman akoma e diskutoni juve......bo car paskeni qene....jeni shume te mire ju cunat shqipetare por ndonjehere flisni kot e humbni fare lol :perqeshje:

----------


## Charmedgal

Edhe une i bashkengjitem mendimit qe ne Shqiperi ekzisto mendimi qe o e marin nusen e virgjer o s'ka po cfare kuptimi ka kjo kur cunat shkojne cvirgjero njeren cvirgjero tjetren pastaj thone kjo ku*ve ajo ku*ve me falni per shprehjen.

Per mendimin tim s'ka shume rendesi kjo gje nese dy veta dashurohen.


Me respekt 
Elda

----------


## arkl

Vetem te virgjer.Me aq shume sa kami pare dhe bere...............
Dhe po te jete shqipetare vetem te virgjer.Dhe flas per ato qe jane ne shqiperi.Se per ato qe kan dale jashte dhe me te bukrat e botes te jene as qe dua tu ri afer.

----------


## Zebbi

Shokuese, d.m.th kushdo jashte Shqiperise qenka lavire?

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> _Postuar më parë nga Zebbi_ 
> *Shokuese, d.m.th kushdo jashte Shqiperise qenka lavire?*


Ej rrusho, kujdes me keto epitetet. Virgjeria nuk eshte virtyt qe te irritoheni te gjithe nga venja ne dyshim e vlerave te saj. Nqs kujtoni se virgjeria eshte nje lloj 'insurance' kunder imoralitetit...mendohuni me thelle..

----------


## Zebbi

Arnaut ste kuptova!

----------


## Klevis2000

Per mendimin tim
Luan rol te madh qellimi i lidhjes me vajzen ose djalin.
Shume njerez qe lidhjet i konsiderojne dhe lidhje shpirterore pervec lidhje materiale ose  seksuale  e kane pak te veshtire ta pranojne vajzen ose djalin jo te virgjer .
Kjo per shume arsye.
Arsyeja psikologjike.
Pra iluzioni psikologjik se partneri yt ka pas dike tjeter kjo ndikon tek njeriu dhe i jep atij ankth dhe shqetesim .

Arsyeja emocionale
Zakonisht femrat ose meshkujt qe dashurojne perhere te pare dashurojne me shume me me pasion jane me sakrifikues dhe te sinqerte ne dashuri.Ndjenja e tyre e dashurise eshte me brishte dhe me e forte prandaj dhe ndarja e pare shkakton trauma te medha tek partneret.

Arsyeja krahasuese
te gjithe e dime qe shpesh here egzistojne te mira dhe te keqija tek njerzit dhe si shkak te ketyre te keqijave lindin konflikte midis partnereve.ne momentin qe ky konflikt zhvillohet per nje arsye ose cilesi qe nje partner nuk e ka dhe se partneri tjeter kete cilesi nuk e ka hasur tek partneri i pare atehere ai ben nje krahasim te shpejte intuitiv brenda castit te cilesise tendete keqe dhe mospasjen e kesaj cilesie  nga partneri tjeter.dhe keshtu fillon dhe lind pak ndjenja e indiferentizmit ndaj asaj qe partneri nuk e posedon dhe kete cilesi e ka hasur tek partneri i pare.
Pra ky lloj krahasimi mund te jete i vetdijshem ose i pavetdishem por ndosh si fenomen ne lidhjet midis partnereve.

Pra  do te ishte shume e rendesishme reciprokiteti i se shkuares ne jetegjatesine e lidhjes se ciftit.

Mynyra se si sot konceptohet virgjeria si mungese profesionalizmi seksual eshte nje metode ose qellim per te justifikuar lidhjet spontane te marredhenieve midis individeve.Ne kete bote te degjeneruar kur virgjeria konsiderohet mekat dhe imoraliteti profesionalizem dhe virtyt e keqa e mire dhe e bardha e zeze vend te vecante zene vajzat shqiptare te cilat akoma kane ndjesine dhe perkujdesen ndaj vetes se tyre ose lidhjes se tyre ne te ardhmen.Eshte fenomenale qe vajza ose djali ti japin njeri tjetrit pervec dashurise zemren dhe ate qe quhet virgjeri ne kuptimin trupor dhe ate emocional te shpirtit.

Per vajzat qe jeta i ka cuar ne lidhje te deshtuara do ti lutesha te mos e marrin si mendim poshterimi kundrejt tyre por si mendim i cili vlereson nje te mire me te madhe kundrejt nje te mire me te vogel.

Ah mos harroni qe dashuria e pare eshte gjithmone ne kujtesen tende.

----------


## Lolita_69

Postuar: Wed Nov 05, 2003 5:24 am    Titulli i mesazhit:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ckemi ?
Eshte vertet teme interesante kjo qe keni shtruar per debat edhe ne te njejtin mendim jam qe duhet diskutuar si teme edhe cdo kush duhet te japi nje ide te tyre rreth kesaj teme. 
Asnjehere nuk do gjehet nje zgjidhje per kete ceshtje por e mira eshte te gjehen nje e mesme qe do jete e vlefshme per te dyja palet si per boten mashkullore ashtu dhe per ate femerore. 
Ne shekullin qe po jetojme eshte e qarte dhe sidomos ne boten e huaj qe nje gje e tille nuk quhet si nje mangesi, por eshte dicka qe vendoset nga individi. 
Tani nese do ta shohim ate ne boten tone shqiptare qe sic te gjithe e dime eshte nje bote teper e vogel per te lejuar hapesira te reja , do quheshte dicka e pa lejushme. Virgjeria eshte pare si tabu eshte dicka qe duhet ruajtur, e paprekshme dhe dicka qe eshte e domosdoshme tek nje femer qe mendon te lidhesh jeten. Me sa kam degjuar nga rinija shqipetare, virgjeria e ka humbur rolin e saj te me parshem dhe mendohet qe eshte dicka qe i perket personit te vendosi per te , por ne te njejten kohe eshte pare qe meshkujt shqiptare kur vendosin te martohen kerkojne nje femer te virgjer ....    SI ndodh kjo??  Cfare mundohemi te bejme te genjejme vetveten. Ndodh shpesh here qe ato qe thuhen me fjale shpesh here kur duhen vene ne realitet humbin sensin e tyre te vertet por transformohen sipas interessave te individeve. 
Tani sipas mendimit tim nuk i perket te behen deklarime te kota apo te vendosen rregulla, ajo i perket nje cifti dhe si ato e shohin boten dhe e jetojne ate si njerez modern dhe kompleks. 

Sipas statistikave mendohet qe nje mashkull ne jeten e tij ka pasur marredhenie me nje femer te virgjer. OK pra por ka raste qe ndodhin dhe fatkeqesi dhe lidhja mos eci ashtu si ato mendonin dhe keshtu ndahen . Tani si i bie qe kjo femer te ngelet e pa martuar sepse ka pasur marredhenie te me parshme SE di!!  po pa e imagjinushme nese do shifeshte ne syrin e nje njeriu qe ka dale edhe e di kuptimin e vertet te botes. 

Tek e fundit edhe meshkujte me femrat shkojne !!!!keshtu nuk eshte mire te shifet si dicka e domosdoshme. Eshte e rendesishme te shifet kjo teme me mendje te kthjellet edhe te jepet nje mendimi llogjik. 
Duke hedhurur poshte keto mendime prapanike, atehere te jepet mundesia te njohesh personin ne te vertet per ato cilesi qe ai ka, dhe ti japesh shance se nuk i dihet ka raste qe humbet dike qe vertet ja vlen duke u bazuar ne gjera te kota dhe demode. 

 Me Respekt , Lolita_69 por ne chat njihem me emerin TIRONCJA_1 thnx

PS: Shtrydhni Trurin forte e llogjikoni ashtu sic duhet.......

----------


## Klevis2000

> _postuar nga lolita_69_
> 
> Duke hedhurur poshte keto mendime prapanike, atehere te jepet mundesia te njohesh personin ne te vertet per ato cilesi qe ai ka, dhe ti japesh shance se nuk i dihet ka raste qe humbet dike qe vertet ja vlen duke u bazuar ne gjera te kota dhe demode.




E di ckam vene re nese dikush vlereson virgjerine ju qe sjeni te virgjera sikur ju bie qielli ne koke.Kur keni qenë vete ju qe dikur keni vleresuar ate .

*Problemi eshte se ne si individe midis dy te mirave duhet te zgjedhim te miren me te madhe.*

Pra midis dy lendinave njeres te pa shkelur nga njeriu dhe njera e shkelur shume prej nesh do kishin kenaqesine te ishin te paret ata qe do ta shkelinin  megjithese dhe lendina e dyte nuk duhet te poshterohet sepse eshte pjese e natyres pavarsisht si......... ..... 

Pra me vjen inat me disa prej jush se kur dikush vlereson virgjerine ju duket sikur po ju poshteron .Nese une vleresoj virgjerine me shume se jo virgjerine kjo eshte mese e arsyeshme dhe mese e goditur per njeri te zgjuar.Por nga ana tjeter kjo nuk do te thote qe joevirgjera te mos lidhet me ndonje djale ose djali pse nuk eshte i virgjer te mos lidhet me nje vajze.Secili do zgjedhi per veten e tij.Por mos ju vij keq qe vajzat evirgjera dashurojne me shume se vajzat e pavirgjera po keshtu dhe per djemte e virgjer dashurojen me fort se djemte e pavirgjer nuk eshte e pergjithshme absolute por ne te shumten e rasteve qendron.

Pra nese ndonjera prej jush i ka vdek djali qe ka pas lidhje ose eshte ndare me te per arsye te ndryshme kjo nuk do te thote qe ajo mos te lidhet me por nese gjen nje djale qe e pranon dhe besoj ka shume ,,,,,,,*atehere le ta jetoje jeten e saj e dashur*.

Pra kujdes me paragjykimet sepse njeriu eshte vete nga natyra e tij i tille qe i do gjerat vetem per vete.

----------


## benseven11

opinioni im personal
femra qe nuk eshte e virgjer nen 18 vjec
eshte idiote
femra e virgjer deri 26 vjec eshte ok
femra mbi 26 vjec e virgjer sidomos ato qe jane te bukura ose ato qe jane nje cike te shkurtera  eshte big trouble
atitude problems lol

----------


## Mision

mendimi im per virgjerine , nje cop mishi do hapet, te cilen mjeket e bejne ne gjendje te meparshme.

----------


## bunny

un mendoj qe virgjeria ka lezetin e saj...tek 1 femer... :buzeqeshje:  njerez jemi edhe gabime bejme edhe shpresoj qe njeri te mos vuaj nga kjo,por una mendoj qe ai qe mendon qe do kaloshe jeten, me ate mund ta maresh ate shkallle.
mluq pluq bunny

----------


## Arjaniti

Pershendetje te gjithve.
Ne pergjithsi ne djemt shqiptar i duam vajzat te jene te virgjra.
Te theme te drejten po beje gati 8 vjete qe jame larguar nga Shqiperia por mbaj mende cunat e cdo lagje qe shkonin nga tetvjecarja ose gjimnazi per te zene te dashura 13-14-15ose 16vjecare
Jame i bindur plotesishte se keta persona bejne pjes pa perjashtim ne ate grup qe do vecse virgjeresha por i harrojne historit e tyre neper shkolla e gjimnaze.

Edhe une si cdo mashkull jo vetem ne Shqiperi por kudo ne bote do te me pelqente qe vajza me te cilen do te kaloj jeten te jete e virgjer por me kujtohet nje shprehje e vjeter Shqiptare <> 
Une vet sjam me 15-16 vjec qe te fluturoj si dikur!
Te theme te drejten une vet kame mbjell miser s'kame se si te korr grure por si une jane te gjith djemte shqiptare pa prejashtime.
Me vjene shume keqe per kete gje por nuke mbulohet djelli me shosh (sit).

----------


## bunny

Arjaniti...nuk mund ti gjykoshe te gjith femrat..tek 'fluturimi' pasi po te kishin fluturuar te gjithe nuk do gjeshe femer te virggjer tani.Ka pasur shum edhe ne shqiperi edhe si ne mergimi qe mbase kan fluturuar/mbase jo por ama gjate fluturimit te tyre kan pasur gishtin ne koke.une nuk e di se ca 8-vjecare ke kaluar ti,por per cfare kam kaluar vete 15/16 shoqeria ime ka pasur gishtn  ne koke po ashtu akoma e kane.Por sikur thone' mendja koker gruri eshte,bie ne toke e ha pellumbi'
mluq pluq bunny

----------


## Arjaniti

Bunny me vjen shume keqe per keqkuptimin por te lutem lexoje perseri shkrimin.
Me respekt Arjaniti

----------


## DeuS

Nje gje me ben pershtypje shume mua :

Te gjithe meshkujt shqiptare thone qe nuk i pranojne femrat e c'virgjeruara per nuse , por kur vjen puna , asnje nuk kam degjuar qe pas marteses , te thote qe ishte e shpuar  :ngerdheshje:  ( i kam pas thene qe bastonin ta marrin me prove....tani u qellon i pjekur shume )

Po ato te c'virgjeruarat ku vajten ?

Nuk ka mashkull shqiptar qe nuk e do femren e virgjer . E vulos kete . Lajka e shtremberime ketu bejne te gjithe me llafe . 
Asnjoni nuk tregohet i sinqerte tamom. 

Shqiptari hec me teorine : " Rendesi ka kush hap tunelin , pa per kamionat , makinat e motorrat qe kalojne aty me vone , si plas kujt "  :ngerdheshje: 

Avash avash , me kalimin e kohes , te gjitheve do i duket normale , te martohen me nje vajze te " cpuar " lol

----------

